# A Teacher is a great gift



## Allie (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank-you Francis.   You help start me on a thousand mile journey.
From: the Fresh Throw of Clay-Allie (Taipei 1990)


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Would you please tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## Hawke (Jul 5, 2007)

Greetings Allie,

Welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT!  I think we would all like to know a little more about you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome Allie to MT. Home of Half A Million Posts and ever growing! May yours be many. 

Also on the start of your "thousand mile journey" you did that yourself taking that first step, Francis merely pointed you in the right direction. :asian:


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Allie. Hope we find out more about you.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Allie, welcome to MT!  I'm not usually a greeter, but when I saw your subject title, it reminded me of this little gem.

http://www.idmaa.com/instructor.html

:asian:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jul 6, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Allie!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## seasoned (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------

